# GTA5 Trailer



## CLS500Benz

*Grand Theft Auto 5 (GTA5) *Contain's Spoilers**

Released today...






Cant Wait..


----------



## [email protected]

I so cant wait


----------



## SystemClenz

Omfg!!


----------



## MEH4N

awesome. Should be good


----------



## mattcoupturbo

Does look awesome.


----------



## Scottien

omfgas

not gonna clean my car for the next 6 months


----------



## 636

snewham said:


> omfgas
> 
> not gonna clean my car for the next 6 months


Dude were all excited but let's not say things we can't take back

 hahaha


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Omg this looks incredible. Got to be game of the year without a doubt.


----------



## Alexmac

Cannot wait for this, had it on pre-order for ages


----------



## CLS500Benz

GTA5 and GT6 2 games i cant wait for... My only concern is i was planning on getting a PS4 but with the GTA5/GT6 not available yet to pre order on either XboxOne/PS4, We will go so far in a game like GTA or GT on the PS3/Xbox360 that by time the games comes out on PS4/XboxOne you'll have to start from scratch which could be moths worth


----------



## GolfFanBoy

1:50 "buy a garage and fill it with custom cars" if I can detail them too it would be perfect 

I can see why it's taken so long to develop, you could pretty much live in the game and play it so many different ways.


----------



## Harry1212

Can't wait!


----------



## dominicharlow

The ability to customise your car in much more detail than what was previously achievable sells it to me. Plus the fact that you can 'cruise around and show off' in your custom cars. Can't wait!


----------



## Harry1212

dominicharlow said:


> The ability to customise your car in much more detail than what was previously achievable sells it to me. Plus the fact that you can 'cruise around and show off' in your custom cars. Can't wait!


Has there been a list of all the vehicle customisations or anything leaked yet?


----------



## LeeH

Awesome. Release date?


----------



## Ryanjdover

LeeH said:


> Awesome. Release date?


Think 17th sept mate


----------



## Ryanjdover

dominicharlow said:


> The ability to customise your car in much more detail than what was previously achievable sells it to me. Plus the fact that you can 'cruise around and show off' in your custom cars. Can't wait!


This sounds great but in reality my custom pimped up ride will last all of two minutes with the mental carnage I create by mowing pedestrians down and firing on gang banger is gang infested areas. Man....I love GTA...its great to just go mental on it after a long day in the office!


----------



## CLS500Benz

All these preview pictures popping up everywhere are like torture :lol:


----------



## CLS500Benz

By the way maybe we could get a cruise club up and going once we get familiar with GTA5 my PSN ID: vxlomegav6


----------



## CLS500Benz

Official Grand Theft Auto 5 Trailer 29/08/13

Drooling :-* :-* :-* ;D






http://www.rockstargames.com/

Can't wait, Gotta love a little GTA :y


----------



## DimSum

100% cant wait for this game to be release


----------



## Laurie.J.M

The trailer released today is the one that'll be shown on TV. At least I don't go back to Uni until the week after it releases. I wonder how many people are going to be 'ill' on Tuesday September 17th.


----------



## Chrisr1806

Looking forward to this coming out! :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz

:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Preordered mine from amazon, can't wait


----------



## CLS500Benz

[email protected] said:


> Preordered mine from amazon, can't wait


Same here can't beat Amazon's quality of service


----------



## Adrian Convery

Ordered mine using the GameStop trade in deal. Gets it for 4.95 so happy days.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Seen the official trailer a few times on TV over the last few nights, Not long now


----------



## LeeH

Not long now!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Just a week now, to tide us over until then we've been given these.


----------



## Johnny_B

pre ordered mine in xtravision .. hopefully special edition .. what edition is everyone else getting?


----------



## CLS500Benz

Standard from Amazon here with a bonus pre-order blip or something..

Would have gone special edition, But funds are tight..


----------



## chr15rey

My Mrs pre-ordered mine from Tesco for a Christmas present.
.
.
.
.
.
for last year!


----------



## Ryanjdover

chr15rey said:


> My Mrs pre-ordered mine from Tesco for a Christmas present.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> for last year!


I pre ordered mine in January as I heard it was out in march....I feel your pain brother but in a weeks time all will be forgotten!


----------



## [email protected]

chr15rey said:


> My Mrs pre-ordered mine from Tesco for a Christmas present.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> for last year!


My mrs did the same  bad times


----------



## CLS500Benz

Apparently the map will look something like this.


----------



## [email protected]

Not long to go  

Got a day off work tuesday, so I be keeping a look out for the postie


----------



## CLS500Benz

Will there be any plans to make a DW group or something for GTA5 PS3 and Xbox 360 users .. Personally have a PS3 myself.

Cruise around, Robbing stores, etc.. ?


----------



## [email protected]

vxlomegav6 said:


> Will there be any plans to make a DW group or something for GTA5 PS3 and Xbox 360 users .. Personally have a PS3 myself.
> 
> Cruise around, Robbing stores, etc.. ?


Im up for 360


----------



## LeeH

dj1989 said:


> im up for 360


+1....


----------



## CLS500Benz




----------



## [email protected]

vxlomegav6 said:


>


I hope it hasn't as they will have a court case on their hands if they have!!

Rockstars have told all resellers NOT to send it untill 16th


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.videogamer.com/xbox360/g...ailer_dispatch_gta_5_before_september_16.html


----------



## MA3RC

A lot of people have been saying their games have been dispatched.. could be an awkward one for resellers


----------



## chr15rey

Pre-order from Nov last year at Tesco, phoned today to see what was happening, they had no idea about my order  fingers crossed it turns up Tuesday or before


----------



## Guest

I assume that PS3 games dont work in the upcoming PS4 ?


----------



## essexjoe85

Nope no cross over to next gen consoles. I hope mine is dispatched from tesco 2moro and arrives on Tuesday. Be the best b.day present


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Mine was dispatched from Amazon Friday too. Although my tracking number doesn't work, do other people's numbers work?


----------



## Illya

I think I need to get a console just to play this game loool


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Mines been dispacted from Amazon but the tracking number doesn't work, the expected delivery date is showing as Tuesday the 17th so hopefully it'll turn up.


----------



## Jack

There was a shop near me selling it yesterday for £50, would have got one myself but got the game special edition on order. Couple of my friends have played it snd said its great. Cant wait till I get my copy on Tuesday


----------



## Matt.

Don't ask how, but I forgot to order this until this morning! 

Well peeved off with myself! Can't see me having it on Tuesday now


----------



## CLS500Benz

Matt. said:


> Don't ask how, but I forgot to order this until this morning!
> 
> Well peeved off with myself! Can't see me having it on Tuesday now


If you selected express or next day delivery whatever they call it there's still a chance


----------



## [email protected]

i ordered mine yesterday as i lost my tesco reserved proof when they was doing that £5er thing


----------



## upcoming

Grand Theft Auto V (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

You think it will be delivered in time if your prime?


----------



## CLS500Benz

upcoming said:


> Grand Theft Auto V (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> 
> You think it will be delivered in time if your prime?


Would have thought so.


----------



## Matt.

I chose First Class as it was free.


----------



## [email protected]

Found this https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1413481032203403


----------



## CLS500Benz

Matt. said:


> I chose First Class as it was free.


Same here :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz

DJ1989 said:


> Found this https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1413481032203403


Looks like GTA5, Someone leaked it maybe ?, The buffalo car if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## [email protected]

vxlomegav6 said:


> Looks like GTA5, Someone leaked it maybe ?, The buffalo car if i'm not mistaken.


its leaked yes  but i thought was ideal with us in mind part from it not being a detailer tho lol


----------



## mattcoupturbo

Is it wrong that as a 32 year bloke I'm planning on going to shop at midnight tomorrow to get my copy then pretty much stay up until I fall asleep on the sofa?


----------



## CLS500Benz

***Spoiler Alert***

59:25 Minuet's long game play.

For those who want to watch video below. Just add the "tube" part of YouTube 

www.you.com/watch?v=CrxU6Y8FxCQ


----------



## Laurie.J.M

vxlomegav6 said:


> ***Spoiler Alert***
> 
> 59:25 Minuet's long game play.
> 
> For those who want to watch video below. Just add the "tube" part of YouTube
> 
> www.you.com/watch?v=CrxU6Y8FxCQ


Anyone who wants to watch this get in there quick because Rockstar will mostly likely have it taken down.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Actually there are loads on YouTube now just type in GTA5 game play view latest uploads.. Wonder how they've got them early ?


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Apparently some retailers have ****ed up and sent them out early 'by mistake', as you can imagine Rockstar are not happy about this. pretty much every leaked gameplay video does get taken down, the one you posted a couple of hours ago has now gone.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Laurie.J.M said:


> Apparently some retailers have ****ed up and sent them out early 'by mistake', as you can imagine Rockstar are not happy about this. pretty much every leaked gameplay video does get taken down, the one you posted a couple of hours ago has now gone.


Its still on one of my browser tabs paused, Did't get a chance to watch it all, Best not click refresh then :lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

So, anyone's copy turn up today who has an early post? My tracking number still doesn't work either


----------



## benji1205

Tesco Entertainment havent posted mine until early hours of this morning (even though they "guarantee release date delivery" the email says to be received on the 18th or before.

Bet it doesnt turn up tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]

benji1205 said:


> Tesco Entertainment havent posted mine until early hours of this morning (even though they "guarantee release date delivery" the email says to be received on the 18th or before.
> 
> Bet it doesnt turn up tomorrow


Then they dont guarantee release day delivery LOL


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

My post has been, no early GTA 5 for me and still nothing with the tracking number. Although I got excited at the parcel force van that's just been, turns out it was just the frame for wedding photo.

Tracking number now works, but shows nothing helpful. It was at the national distribution centre on the 14th, nothing else


----------



## Johnny_B

going to midnight release @xtravision in northern Ireland  add me on xbox live .. Johnny Boucher


----------



## benji1205

DJ1989 said:


> Then they dont guarantee release day delivery LOL


I think they may have told a little lie in order to get people to purchase from them. Considering Amazon customers have been receiving emails saying that they were dispatched over the weekend. Do I have much hope of receiving this in the post tomorrow (if anyone cares to venture a guess)? :S


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

benji1205 said:


> I think they may have told a little lie in order to get people to purchase from them. Considering Amazon customers have been receiving emails saying that they were dispatched over the weekend. Do I have much hope of receiving this in the post tomorrow (if anyone cares to venture a guess)? :S


It could still make it if they've used next day delivery.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## benji1205

DJ1989 said:


>


Thats quite amusing, if it was me though it would be damn annoying lol


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

DJ1989 said:


>


That is funny. I was going to disconnect my PS3 from the wifi if it came early just in case


----------



## CLS500Benz

Saw a clip of the strip club and even if the video was still up it was "Gentlemans Club" material :lol: almost looked real.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24109176

I'm not one of the lucky ones


----------



## CLS500Benz

BigJimmyBovine said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24109176
> 
> I'm not one of the lucky ones


Same here


----------



## CLS500Benz

iPhone app, Not sure about android.


----------



## Saj

annoyed the app on andriod has been delayed, wanted some private number plates !!!


----------



## SystemClenz

Might get a few hours on it tomorrow, if your on ps3 I'm Dolly9 :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Here's mine...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've ordered my car and private plate- BigJimmy! 

Don't start the dog game thing though. I keep getting the message tone on my ipad to find out its the dog wanting water


----------



## CLS500Benz

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I've ordered my car and private plate- BigJimmy!
> 
> *Don't start the dog game thing though. I keep getting the message tone on my ipad to find out its the dog wanting water*


Same here :lol:


----------



## benji1205

Played a cheeky bit this morning as I borrowed my brothers copy. Seems pretty good, longest 15 minutes of my life waiting for the game to install though lol. Had to peel myself away, my boss knows all to well the game is coming out today and is waiting for it himself so will have to wait until later to play anymore


----------



## CLS500Benz

Installing mine as we speak


----------



## SystemClenz

vxlomegav6 said:


> Installing mine as we speak


Ill add you later :thumb:

Let us know how long the download/update takes :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Sound mate :thumb:, 8486mb to install takes around 15/20 minutes on (PS3) not sure if Xbox is longer/quicker...

Jay


----------



## Mad Ad

Picked a copy up from the local 24hr Asda this morning on the way into work, now just want to have a go. Map looks like there is alot to look around.

Is the online going to be released in the next two weeks and not right away? is that still the case or have they changed it (I have not been keeping completely up to date on whats happening)


----------



## CLS500Benz

1st of October online play


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'm playing mine now and its ace!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

The postman hasn't been yet so I'm still waiting.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'll be picking one up on the way home from work


----------



## CLS500Benz

Car handling is defiantly different not got the hang of it yet. So far very good, The police are very persistent very hard to get away with just 2 stars lol 

Haven't found out how to get the car from that iFruit app tho


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

My ifruit app now just says no Internet connection, maybe so many people have used it and it can't handle it. I'm struggling with cars as well. You working through missions yet or just fooling around?


----------



## Chrissyronald

just phoned my local morrisons have 2 in stock, dont know weather to pop out and purchase it?!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

After playing for only half an hour I would say its definitely worth it.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Yep definitely worth it, Im currently in the country in a tractor trying to connect it to stuff no idea if u can or how lol


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

vxlomegav6 said:


> Yep definitely worth it, Im currently in the country in a tractor trying to connect it to stuff no idea if u can or how lol


I think it's time for me to explore...


----------



## Chrissyronald

I crumbled lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chrissyronald said:


> just phoned my local morrisons have 2 in stock, dont know weather to pop out and purchase it?!


How much ? Cheapest i've seen is 38 ridge in Tesco


----------



## Mad Ad

Asda's price is £39.97


----------



## Chrissyronald

DJ X-Ray said:


> How much ? Cheapest i've seen is 38 ridge in Tesco


£39.99 bud it's about the same everywhere give or take a few pounds I think.


----------



## MEH4N

Got mine this morning. Didnt bother with the silly midnight queues but spent my good old nectar points


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Exploring a new GTA world for the first time is about as good as gaming gets.


----------



## Exotica

Just ordered from Tesco for £38 plus topcashback are doing 5% on it.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Any one seen the Range Rover copy in the game, it's mint!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've seen a couple cruising round. I'm currently using an Audi A6 type car, its fairly quick but easy to drive. About to do my first big planned robbery


----------



## CLS500Benz

Kash-Jnr said:


> Any one seen the Range Rover copy in the game, it's mint!


Yep and it's 4x4 drive not rwd like last gta , good grip going up the mountain 

Robbed a 24/7 store before in the country got around $600 and got away with it :lol::thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Haha, nice one! Completed the first heist and spent all of Franklins money on one car!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

vxlomegav6 said:


> Yep and it's 4x4 drive not rwd like last gta , good grip going up the mountain
> 
> Robbed a 24/7 store before in the country got around $600 and got away with it :lol::thumb:


I tried it on a city centre petrol station intending to use my four wheel drive beetle monster car truck thing to head off road and out run the cops. I only got $200


----------



## TANNERS

JUST SETTING UP FOR THE FIRST BIG HEIST only met michael and franklin so far 

loving the los santos customs:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

T-A-N-N-E-R-S


----------



## JamesCotton

Waiting to get this on ps4 as they said they may release it for it, all you people sound like your having fun


----------



## Matt.

What's the app called?

Is anyone else having trouble entering the code for the atomic blimp? 

I've put mine in around 10 times. On hold to Rockstar at the minute.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

App is ifruit but only on ios, I haven't tried the code yet.


----------



## Chrisr1806

Just ordered from Tesco for £38. Much better than £52 from Amazon! :doublesho

Should be here on Friday! :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Got mine Pre ordered few weeks back on Amazon £34.99


----------



## CLS500Benz

How's everyone liking GTA5 ?


----------



## Ryanjdover

Just going to pick mine up now. Can't wait


----------



## LeadFarmer

So I assume this is worth buying? I was holding off incase I get a PS4. Dont want to start buying PS3 games if Im making the leap:thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Well worth it. Think its pushed the PS3 to the absolute limit


----------



## Exotica

Didn't realise that the Scots developed GTA. £170 million to make and expected revenue £2.5 Billion.


----------



## AGRE

Said i wouldn't, but I picked up a copy at Tesco' this afternoon for £38 :lol:

Couldn't resist, looks awesome


----------



## CLS500Benz

Anyone know where's there's a helicopter or a plane without wanted level attached to it ?

Want to try and hi-light the whole map


----------



## CLS500Benz

Anyone else having trouble with iFruit app ?

Still cant find the car i did up on there last night, Maybe it's a online only thing or the servers are just too busy would be my guess...


----------



## Exotica

vxlomegav6 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with iFruit app ?
> 
> Still cant find the car i did up on there last night, Maybe it's a online only thing or the servers are just too busy would be my guess...


Having trouble signing up. Just says error when trying to sign up.


----------



## Exotica

Have the app for the manual which is great .


----------



## Johnny_B

only completed 8.4 percent


----------



## CLS500Benz

Johnny_B said:


> only completed 8.4 percent


Around 15% here


----------



## Matt.

Chrisr1806 said:


> Just ordered from Tesco for £38. Much better than £52 from Amazon! :doublesho
> 
> Should be here on Friday! :thumb:


£52? I ordered Sunday morning and it was here Tuesday for £33.95


----------



## LeeH

I so need to get this but haven't got the time to play it for a while.


----------



## LeadFarmer

LeeH said:


> I so need to get this but haven't got the time to play it for a while.


Me too. I've got a pile of new unopened PS3 games still in their plastic wrappers. Just don't get the time. Farcry 3 has been sat next to my PS3 since launch day, still unopened. Complete waste of my money.

But I'll end up getting both GTA5 & the next COD to add to the pile  When its touching the ceiling ill probably stop. Probably!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Matt. said:


> £52? I ordered Sunday morning and it was here Tuesday for £33.95


Really! I ordered mine last friday and it said estimated delivery Tuesday. Then had email saying due to stock my delivery date has been revised and I will receive it on monday the 23rd!! :doublesho. I cancelled order and went to tesco yesterday morning and got a copy. Mate from work preorderd off of Amazon 2 months ago and he still hasnt got it yet haha. :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Yes really. I forgot to preorder until Sunday morning. It said estimated delivery to be Wednesday but received it yesterday. Happy days!


----------



## Exotica

I can't understand how Amazon are charging £52


----------



## Matt197

Their not, its third party sellers that are.

Amazon are out of stock "Usually dispatched within 1 - 3 weeks"


----------



## SystemClenz

Order months ago, got it for £35 & paid extra for guaranted delivery and it arrives today!

Thankfully asda had them in stock last night!


----------



## CLS500Benz

Not been on today needed a break, What % is everyone at, Last I looked I was around 21% starting some missions with Trevor. They where fairly hard unless I was too tired at the time


----------



## jendy

Took me 1 hour just to get the game to work.....playstation not turned on for a while...a few updates first..then delete a load of files before the game would even start.....im about 1% in..lol


----------



## Exotica

Can't even get past first stage

After you kill the guard holding the guy hostage you go into the other room and the guy says to "take cover." No matter where I walk, even if I'm on the yellow dot on the radar, nothing happens.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Exotica said:


> Can't even get past first stage
> 
> After you kill the guard holding the guy hostage you go into the other room and the guy says to "take cover." No matter where I walk, even if I'm on the yellow dot on the radar, nothing happens.


Press L1 or R1 can't remember which, Next the the wall.


----------



## djgregory

R1 near the end wall and you will crouch, then the doors blow off and you have to open the shutter, from there start killing the police


----------



## Exotica

Got it thanks .


----------



## Mad Ad

Driving round abit at the mo, found this little bad boy and had to take it back to my garage


----------



## CLS500Benz

Nice! Anyone know where the car dealers are so we can steal them lol

Bought 2 online lost one dunno where it's gone 100k it was as well


----------



## Saj

tip: some missions, the characters are killing people to increase shares in other companies, buy some shares in these other companies before you complete the mission.

I just made over 100,000 !!!!


----------



## CLS500Benz

Few pictures. Check the Reg Plate out on the Green car 8) :y


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Have you heard that somebody completed gta5 in 36 hours. Was on the radio yesterday.


----------



## Deniance

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Have you heard that somebody completed gta5 in 36 hours. Was on the radio yesterday.


Why oh why are you trying to spoil this marvel of a game? You orrible orrible man


----------



## Tom_the_great

im now over 50% and have played a total of 18 or so hours.

really enjoying it ! the SWMBO even wanted a quick go before dying serveral times and getting bored :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I have only done 5% so far. I couldn't belive that someone has already completed it. Waste of money if you are going to do it that quick if you ask me.


----------



## djgregory

Managed to do a couple of missions as Trevor last night, he is a crazy guy but very fun missions


----------



## [email protected]

Im already 50% also good game and really enjoying it


----------



## LeadFarmer

Saj said:


> tip: some missions, the characters are killing people to increase shares in other companies, buy some shares in these other companies before you complete the mission.
> 
> I just made over 100,000 !!!!


How do I buy shares?


----------



## djgregory

LeadFarmer said:


> How do I buy shares?


Copy that, i had a e-mail from lester telling me to buy shares while they were cheap but i dont know how to do it?


----------



## Tom_the_great

Open your phone click the bottom middle world icon this will open a web browser. You csn buy shares from either lcn or another cant remember the name.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Lester said he was going to spend the rest of the days buying a perticular share, but i can remember which one. 

Lifeinvaders shares have bombed out after the mission where you attack their man. Not sure which shares to buy.


**Edit - Just watched a walkthrough on youtube and Lester says he's gunna be trading 'pure alpha' until close. 

I cant find any company called Alpha on the shares site though?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just done the Skyfall cheat which was pretty good. I flew myself around like a plane, before dying!

L1 L2 R1 R2 left right left right L1 L2 R1 R2 left right left right


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

There's a few shares on there between $1 and $4 when you first switch back to Michael after unlocking Trevor. They've got to be worth a punt if anyone is playing the GTA markets. I've bought about $20,000 worth on the theory that they won't get much lower.


----------



## AGRE

vxlomegav6 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with iFruit app ?
> 
> Still cant find the car i did up on there last night, Maybe it's a online only thing or the servers are just too busy would be my guess...


Seems to be working now :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

AGRE said:


> Seems to be working now :thumb:


Move was there once with the plate on, not seen it since even though I left it in the garage


----------



## T.D.K

Loving the Audi rip off brand 'obey tailgaters' 

PMSL - Love the humour. :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz

For those looking for quick cash without cheating it's just a type of glitch.


----------



## Ryanjdover

The boat mission and pulling the house down were absolute jokes


----------



## Matt.

Right, I have just done a mission with Trevor. Where you have to buy masks, nick garbage truck and tow truck. Lester said he will be back in touch.

I haven't heard anything. So what now? I have changed to Franklin and all sorts.


----------



## John74

You will find it listed on the right when looking at your map , forget who I was playing as when I started it.

Not my normal type of game but have to admit I'm enjoying it a lot even if I'm pants at it.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Woop just managed to finish all the main and side missions not quite 100% yet but gotnthings like stunt jumps to find and odd stranger stuff to do but im having such fun cannot wait for online


----------



## CLS500Benz

Iv'e only managed 67% so far. Great game. It's like watching a never-ending film :lol:


----------



## FrontRowForward

Really enjoying this game. So much to get up to.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Well that's me finished, The main story at least, There's still side missions and Online play.. Fantastic game 100% recommended! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

vxlomegav6 said:


> Well that's me finished, The main story at least, There's still side missions and Online play.. Fantastic game 100% recommended! :thumb:


Same here


----------



## CLS500Benz

Anyone found all the spaceship parts ? 

Maybe Mulder and Scully are in gta somewhere :lol:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Oh yeah got this after finishing also. :lol:


----------



## John74

vxlomegav6 said:


> Anyone found all the spaceship parts ?
> 
> Maybe Mulder and Scully are in gta somewhere :lol:


Found 29 parts so far , really must get back to finishing the rest of the game off.


----------



## [email protected]

I love this game  I'm at 33% at the moment 

Been messing about too much


----------



## Ross

Been playing it abit about 3 hours in total but it's a fantastic game.


----------



## RefleKtion

game is awesome as expected!

also, if anyone finds a rat loader (often parked near trevor's trailer) take it to a mod shop, rat rod ftw!


----------



## adlem

Only done a couple of missions - spend too much time messing about joyriding lol!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

At 53.7% and loving it . Such a great game. Best game thats came out in a very long time


----------



## CLS500Benz

Made this GTA5 crew for PS3 feel free to join :thumb:

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/gta5-cruise-ps3

1st October GTA Online :thumb:


----------



## Ross

adlem said:


> Only done a couple of missions - spend too much time messing about joyriding lol!


That's mostly what I do lol


----------



## jomo

Great game, done the paper pieces, spaceship parts and the lost suitcases full of money.

But having problems getting the social club on my ipad to connect to the game? 
Keeps saying that there is no internet???


----------



## Matt.

Completed the game but still side missions to do.

What's paper pieces, spaceship parts and lost money?

Also, is there a way I can get into airport without being arrested?


----------



## John74

Buy a hanger


----------



## Rob74

As if I only just found this :I but for what its worth I'm at about 26% but still can't manage to drive & shoot lol but having said that I seem to spend more time bouncing off other cars and walls at every corner


----------



## LeadFarmer

Enjoying the flying lessons/tests, only got the last one to do. Helicopter was difficult.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Main story missions finished. Just side missions etc to do. Was actually surprised the story missions was over so quick. Done the last one last night and thought wonder what's next and then the credits came up. I was like whattt!


----------



## Ryanjdover

I'm taking my time with it so far but loving the game and map. So much longevity. What's a PS4 or Xbox One?


----------



## John74

Online play now active


----------



## John74

Although saying that I have been trying for the last 20 minutes to start the mall or nothing race it forces you to do so not managed to do a single bit of online play yet


----------



## CLS500Benz

PS3 GTA5 update 39mb in size I presume this is for online :thumb:


----------



## benji1205

Anyone been able to get on to the online mode yet? I have heard there are a few teething issues and now even the website is down lol


----------



## djgregory

What option did everyone choose after the hiest?

Im not wanting to say too much so that it dosent spoil it for those that havent completed it yet.


----------



## CLS500Benz

benji1205 said:


> Anyone been able to get on to the online mode yet? I have heard there are a few teething issues and now even the website is down lol


Nope not been able to get online keep getting error after error might have to leave it for a few days to settle down.


----------



## benji1205

vxlomegav6 said:


> Nope not been able to get online keep getting error after error might have to leave it for a few days to settle down.


That is outrageous, you think that they would have anticipated the amount of people wanting to play it a little bit better lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

benji1205 said:


> That is outrageous, you think that they would have anticipated the amount of people wanting to play it a little bit better lol


No offence but GTA 5 online is the biggest demand for a game ever. It has blitzed WOW and diablo 3 etc. Rockstar even admitted they tested what they could which i belive was 10,000 people online at the same time in a beta test, and still said they would struggle due to network/server requirments.

If you can figure a way to test how a game will react with over 2 million people trying to join at once and hack it to bits. I think you will have just landed a job at rockstar or EA.

Again im not having a go just have great respect for the amount of effort that has gone into the game. Once sorted any bugs it will be amazing!


----------



## benji1205

Tom_the_great said:


> No offence but GTA 5 online is the biggest demand for a game ever. It has blitzed WOW and diablo 3 etc. Rockstar even admitted they tested what they could which i belive was 10,000 people online at the same time in a beta test, and still said they would struggle due to network/server requirments.
> 
> If you can figure a way to test how a game will react with over 2 million people trying to join at once and hack it to bits. I think you will have just landed a job at rockstar or EA.
> 
> Again im not having a go just have great respect for the amount of effort that has gone into the game. Once sorted any bugs it will be amazing!


Dont get me wrong, the game is immense. But the rumour circulating is the capacity they have is for around a million? Across the world, they would have known that they were going to sell well over a million copies? Even on the first day I think the figures were 600, 000 copies were sold / distributed out. Just think it will be Simcity 5 / Test Drive: Unlimited 2 farce all over again. They knew they were going to make plenty of profit from this game, so a little more investment couldnt of hurt.


----------



## CLS500Benz

benji1205 said:


> Dont get me wrong, the game is immense. But the rumour circulating is the capacity they have is for around a million? Across the world, they would have known that they were going to sell well over a million copies? Even on the first day I think the figures were 600, 000 copies were sold / distributed out. Just think it will be Simcity 5 / *Test Drive: Unlimited 2* farce all over again. They knew they were going to make plenty of profit from this game, so a little more investment couldnt of hurt.


That game was truly awful Online, TDU1 was better game overall although i never played it Online. Lets just hope this GTA Online business is only a temporary problem, Well here's hoping :tumbleweed:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Rockstar Acknowledges The Problems With GTA Online.

http://support.rockstargames.com/hc...6246-GTA-Online-Launch-Status-Latest-Updates-


----------



## Matt.

Can't believe it's not online still!


----------



## djgregory

Secrets out now!!


----------



## CLS500Benz

Best Edit your comment Matt. maybe ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Sorry didnt think about it .


----------



## Matt.

Whoops, sorry guys. Didn't even give it another thought.


----------



## Matt.

WhiteRoc, please delete the quote in your post?


----------



## John74

This working online yet ? Tried this morning with no joy.


----------



## CLS500Benz

John74 said:


> This working online yet ? Tried this morning with no joy.


Still not working here.


----------



## Rob74

I tried about an hour ago but it still wouldn't do anything


----------



## CLS500Benz

Worked before around 8:45pm not great but it's a taste of what's to come hopefully...


----------



## CLS500Benz

Another Rockstar update.

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51512/grand-theft-auto-online-launch-updates.html


----------



## Matt.

When I try to update the game it crashes !


----------



## Stufat

It's a bit **** when they delay the game for 6 months to make sure it's perfect yet they didn't think this many people would want to play online, also has the storing cars bug been fixed yet??


----------



## djgregory

I think so, iv got a couple of high performance tuned cars stored in my garage and there still there when i go back the next day etc


----------



## CLS500Benz

Online is kinda working now far far from perfect mind.


----------



## benji1205

I was able to get on both Tues night (after lots of attempts of restarting the game to do the first race) and last night. Although last night there were a few issues where friends couldnt join and I couldnt join friends worlds. Seems good though, lots to do and to keep you enterained.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Feel free to join my PS3 GTA5 Social Club Crew

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/gta5-cruise-ps3

Crew name: GTA5-CRUISE-PS3

Will always spilt the profits from store robberies evenly, Armoured trucks etc.. Cruise around go to the car wash, Show off cars, Hunting etc.. Plus much more.


----------



## Matt197

Just joined your crew, not even tried online yet due to the problems.

Also had the same problem with iFruit app, that started to work 4 days after it was released so I might try online tonight or tomorrow.

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/news/article/51512/grand-theft-auto-online-launch-updates


----------



## Matt.

Joined your crew, but how do I join online?


----------



## CLS500Benz

Any Android users know if iFruit app is available yet ?

Not fair that they released it on iOS 1st should have been the same time, I have an iPhone and it worked, But as with online when it 1st came out you couldn't get on, Got my personal reg sorted, Looks well good online till someone shoots the car up :lol:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Matt. said:


> Joined your crew, but how do I join online?


Press start on single player or the pause button as some call it and scroll to online and you should see many different online options including Crews, Have a look around there. Another way is just to add everyone's PSN IDs


----------



## Matt.

Grr not showing the crew. It says I need to do the online tutorial first. Can't even get online!


----------



## CLS500Benz

Matt. said:


> Grr not showing the crew. It says I need to do the *online tutorial first*. Can't even get online!


Same here, No idea what it means by that been checking google cant find anything.


----------



## Jack

The online tutorial starts when you go online. Lemar picks you up and takes you to a race. After that you need to get a drugs package and drop it off, then go to a clothes shop and buy some clothes, then take a car to the auto shop to have it resprayed and a tracker fitted, finally take part in a team death match. Then you can enjoy online


----------



## CLS500Benz

Jack said:


> The online tutorial starts when you go online. Lemar picks you up and takes you to a race. After that you need to get a drugs package and drop it off, then go to a clothes shop and buy some clothes, then take a car to the auto shop to have it resprayed and a tracker fitted, finally take part in a team death match. Then you can enjoy online


Ah thanks Jack, I've done everything apart from team death match :thumb:


----------



## Jack

No probs


----------



## Rob74

Still can't get online  
I've made my guy and got to the race but it just sits "launching session" this is as far as it ever gets. I even lest it when I was eating my tea but after 40mins it was still the same  

Getting to the point of giving up with online altogether now


----------



## benji1205

Rob74 said:


> Still can't get online
> I've made my guy and got to the race but it just sits "launching session" this is as far as it ever gets. I even lest it when I was eating my tea but after 40mins it was still the same
> 
> Getting to the point of giving up with online altogether now


Im on xbox mate and kept dashboarding and restarting the game to intially get past the first race. Eventually it works. I dont think sitting and waiting for it makes much difference to whether it loads or not


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Rob74 said:


> Still can't get online
> I've made my guy and got to the race but it just sits "launching session" this is as far as it ever gets. I even lest it when I was eating my tea but after 40mins it was still the same
> 
> Getting to the point of giving up with online altogether now


Hey Rob,

It took me 3 days to get it to work online but once you get past the 1st race you should be fine.

I was on last night and got past the first race, once I had done that and a couple of other bits everything works perfect now even online it was glitchy at first but it seems ok now.

Keep persevering you will get there in the end :thumb:


----------



## Rob74

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> It took me 3 days to get it to work online but once you get past the 1st race you should be fine.
> 
> I was on last night and got past the first race, once I had done that and a couple of other bits everything works perfect now even online it was glitchy at first but it seems ok now.
> 
> Keep persevering you will get there in the end :thumb:


I will keep trying but is pisses me off that I have to reload everything and redo my guy every time


----------



## John74

Online is working for me now but no time to play it.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I got GTA yesterday...lost soooo many hours played from 1pm till about 8:30pm.

Epic game though


----------



## Exotica

If anyone who knows anyone that wants a brand new sealed copy for £30 delivered.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320156


----------



## CLS500Benz

Seems to run smoother online after today's update.


----------



## Rob74

I can't get on my ps3 as my lad has taken over it (has his own in his room) but after the update he got online first time 
Feel free to add him or me 
He is: SuperSprout123
And I'm: the_smurf123


----------



## CLS500Benz

Well was rank 12 online now back to 1 oh joy.. Not making a new Character though, Presuming it will come back.. God knows. Really annoying.


----------



## Matt.

Where can I keep more cars? 

Grove street garage is full and so is my house garage.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Matt. said:


> Where can I keep more cars?
> 
> Grove street garage is full and so is my house garage.


That's it I think, The limited edition version came with a huge white floored garage. Available as a dlc eventually maybe who knows.


----------



## Matt.

Grr I want so many cars! Might have to sell the two push bikes.

Any idea how to sell them?


----------



## CLS500Benz

Matt. said:


> Grr I want so many cars! Might have to sell the two push bikes.
> 
> Any idea how to sell them?


Not sure mate, Have you tried just leaving them outside the garage ?


----------



## herbiedacious

Never mind problems getting online; l played my disc version last weekend and this weekend l can't get the disc to load! (PS3)


----------



## CLS500Benz

How's GTA for everyone today, Not been on myself yet. ?


----------



## Rob74

Finally got past the first race  I then did a few other things including a team death match (I won) but I soon got pissed of with random people killing me when they drove past lol 
My lad says that's half the fun and if it pisses me of its because I'm an old git


----------



## John74

WTF lost my online player so gone from level 12 to zero again not happy


----------



## CLS500Benz

John74 said:


> WTF lost my online player so gone from level 12 to zero again not happy


Same here, Lost two now a level 12 and 13


----------



## CLS500Benz

John74 said:


> WTF lost my online player so gone from level 12 to zero again not happy


Same here, Lost two now a level 12 and 13


----------



## deano93tid

Does anyone know if online play is up today? Got it yesterday for PS3 and online was offline


----------



## CLS500Benz

Oops don't know how I duplicated the post. Online was working 4pm went on another psn account to try.


----------



## deano93tid

vxlomegav6 said:


> Oops don't know how I duplicated the post. Online was working 4pm went on another psn account to try.


Sweet going to get on it when I got home from work


----------



## Rob74

Im up to 54% and I'm getting fed up now too much loading and switching between players etc. I know it's supposed to enhance the game but I just find it irritating 

I know I'm probably the only one with that opinion lol I also find online **** as every time I do anything somebody kills me and if I wanted to do a death match I would play cod 

No overall its a let down


----------



## Maggi200

I agree. I've left online for a bit as it annoyed me, I went to do the first mission where you pick the drugs up. You can't go in and fight when in passive mode, yet I had some random guy who had apparently stalked me and as soon as I was in the open ran me over. Learnt to play online, by myself, which defeats the object really

I don't mind the loading too much. I'll often leave Trevor simply to come back later and see what he's up to :lol: scooter brothers has been my favorite. That and waking up on a hill in his y fronts and boots absolutely trollied and declaring he's never going hiking again


----------



## Stufat

Sorry if this has already been mentioned, but anyone have any idea who the blonde chick is? 
She is on the cover and features twice on the loading screens (in a bikini and being cuffed), but have never seen her in the game.


----------



## Will_G

I was doing the flight training yesterday completed one and the game froze & PS3 wouldnt switch off. Got it to switch off in the end and the disc ejected. I can load a disc in and eject it fine but its not reading them getting a clunking noise so it looks like I'll be opening the PS3 up soon for a look


----------



## CLS500Benz

There was another GTA Onine update yesterday 39mb in size. Worked fine after it, Can't comment how it is today not been on.


----------



## CLS500Benz

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...half-a-million-gta-stimulus-package-this.html

Some good news.


----------



## Will_G

Managed to repair my ps3 so I'll be back to gta tonight


----------



## CLS500Benz

A good way to make money on GTA Online is to do races, Personlay I like "In The Grove" while playing with a mate taking turns winning you can get like $6,700 1st place and around $3,800 2nd place plus a load of RP (Reputation Points) was like level 27 Online now 54. Plus not forgetting unlocking car mods for the class you chose..


----------



## Exotica

Your favourite tracks ?

Mine has to be

Simple minds " all the things she said"

Phil Collins " I don't care anymore "

Great driving tracks


----------



## Exotica

So what happens when you get the credits?


----------



## CLS500Benz

Exotica said:


> So what happens when you get the credits?


The cash from Rockstar or from Racing ?

Buy stuff. Cars, Garages or Apartments. Clothes, Bikes, Go the LSC to modify your vehicles etc.. If that's what you mean ?


----------



## Exotica

So that's the end of the missions and you do as you will?


----------



## Jack

Yep. If you have bought property you will get the odd mission from them but other than that nothing to do other than cause mahem.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Exotica said:


> So that's the end of the missions and you do as you will?


There are loads of missions Online as well, Just that there's better money to be made by racing, Think i read somewhere there are some 600+ missions online plus they'll be adding more eventually...


----------



## CLS500Benz

http://www.nowgamer.com/news/205095...a_mmo_700_missions_graphical_differences.html


----------



## MEH4N

i got to 70% before the big heist and now no one calls and theres no missions to do. Think its a glitch as others have had problems too. CBA to start again.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Just a heads up, The iFruit app is now available for Android.


----------



## SystemClenz

Can't get the app to work properly on ipad, anyone else ah in a problem?


----------



## CLS500Benz

Works fine on iPhone 5 with latest iOS, Although i only used it to make the private plate, Haven't bothered with Chop.


----------



## Blackmondie

does anyone know of you can buy houses? and how you do this?


----------



## Jack

You can only buy a property online, not in the single player. To buy them online go to the black house icon on the map, stand next to the bill board and press right on the dpad (xbox) and then confirm. Either that or go to the property site on the Internet on your phone and purchase one from there.


----------

